# Work company monitoring whatsapp??? Answers please



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I am a whatsapp user and have received an email from my employer that they are monitoring social media sites like Facebook, Twitter and whatsapp. I can believe them monitoring Facebook and Twitter however I'm skeptical about it being lawful for a company to montor whatsapp? .. Could I please get confirmation that it is legal or illegal for a comany to be able to do this and monitor employee's whatsapp messages.

Many thanks bav.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> I am a whatsapp user and have received an email from my employer that they are monitoring social media sites like Facebook, Twitter and whatsapp. I can believe them monitoring Facebook and Twitter however I'm skeptical about it being lawful for a company to montor whatsapp? .. Could I please get confirmation that it is legal or illegal for a comany to be able to do this and monitor employee's whatsapp messages.
> 
> Many thanks bav.


How the hell can they even do that? And why are they doing it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> How the hell can they even do that? And why are they doing it?


Can they do this as you have to communicate over the companies wifi to use whatsapp?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Whatsapp is not encrypted iirc and if you're connected to their Wi-Fi then they could in theory use packet sniffing to read your messages but it seems like a lot of hassle of little gain.

If you're not connected to their network then there's not a hoping Hell they can monitor it and to be honest it just sounds like the email was written by someone with no clue what they're on about.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

As someone said above, they cannot monitor legally unless you are using their wifi.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Would make more sense for the company to just block the sites if they don't want you using them. If your using there network then they can see and log everything that isn't encrypted.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Can they monitor a private skype account if im logged onto their computer network? I know they can if i use a company skype but what if it's my own account


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

k3z said:


> Can they monitor a private skype account if im logged onto their computer network? I know they can if i use a company skype but what if it's my own account


Technically yes they can mate! They can monitor pretty much anything they like if your using their network.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Matthew5 said:


> Technically yes they can mate! They can monitor pretty much anything they like if your using their network.


Oh sh!t!

I always thought skype messages were encrypted


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Even if they can't monitor the content of your messages, they can still monitor the fact that you are using this when you should be working.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

As above, I'm sure the primary reason is not really the content but to put the frighteners on you about how much work time you might be spending on these applications.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

No people I'm not talking about over their wifi or any work network I'm talking about private messages on whatsapp and private group chats on whatsapp with fellow colleagues. It's a pretty serious company and there are now interviews being taken place next week with certain employees about the context of things said on the whatsapp group. .... Are what they are saying there doing illegal then ? There is a read and record signed form sent out this week clearly stating they are monitoring whatsapp .


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

kreig said:


> Whatsapp is not encrypted iirc and if you're connected to their Wi-Fi then they could in theory use packet sniffing to read your messages but it seems like a lot of hassle of little gain.
> 
> If you're not connected to their network then there's not a hoping Hell they can monitor it and to be honest it just sounds like the email was written by someone with no clue what they're on about.


This OP! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

unless there is a mole in one of your whats app groups, then i cant work out how they can monitor your messages if your not using the wifi


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

to save any hassel or losing your job just don't use it till your on your breaks, this link may help below

http://www.itworld.com/answers/topic/mobile-wireless/question/i-was-my-companies-wireless-network-and-one-my-friends-sent-m


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> unless there is a mole in one of your whats app groups, then i cant work out how they can monitor your messages if your not using the wifi


99% that's it !

However the company have stated they are monitoring whatsapp. This mole isn't in the group anymore and hasn't been for a long time however I believe he has hacked it where he recieves our messages and has been sending it on. But the company saying they are doing it. So does the company have grounds to make an interview on inappropriate messages if they are receiving the info from someone who is hacking it , which I believe is illegal.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

rfclee said:


> to save any hassel or losing your job just don't use it till your on your breaks, this link may help below
> 
> http://www.itworld.com/answers/topic/mobile-wireless/question/i-was-my-companies-wireless-network-and-one-my-friends-sent-m[/quote
> 
> Trust me it's nothing to with breaks lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> 99% that's it !
> 
> However the company have stated they are monitoring whatsapp. This mole isn't in the group anymore and hasn't been for a long time however I believe he has hacked it where he recieves our messages and has been sending it on. But the company saying they are doing it. So does the company have grounds to make an interview on inappropriate messages if they are receiving the info from someone who is hacking it , which I believe is illegal.


im not sure about the legality of that but i would be swapping to viber asap


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

The Data Protection Act is concerned with respecting the rights of individuals when processing their personal information. This can be achieved by being open and honest with employees about the use of information about them and by following good data handling procedures. The act is mandatory and all organisations that hold or process personal data must comply.

Workers have a legal right to access information that an employer may hold on them. This could include information regarding any grievances or disciplinary action, or information obtained through monitoring processes. Arrangements should be in place to deal with requests as a 40 day time limit is stipulated. Information can be withheld if releasing it would make it more difficult to detect crime or the information is about national security. If an employee feels the organisation has misused information or hasn't kept it secure they can contact the Information Commissioner's Office

The Data Protection Act will apply if employers are monitoring employees; for example to detect crime or excessive private use of e-mails, internet use etc. However, *the act requires that workers should be aware of the nature and reason for any monitoring and permission is sought from the individual **prior** to collection of any personal data*

I forgot to add the DPA overides any company policy or procedure, it is the law.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What does it say about using social media in your companies Acceptable Usage Policy, and is it a work device?

If it's a work device then i would be surprised if they don't monitor your use of it, all your email will no doubt be monitored and archived too. I work in IT security and most companies are concerned about sensitive data leaving the organisation and the likes of Whatsapp, Dropbox etc are making it very difficult for them to secure boundaries.

It's usually a case of them having an open policy where everything is allowed or they lock down everything, the latter being the sensible option.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

If you or any of your group as using a work phone or wifi to use whatsapp then it's easy enough for the company to monitor it. If no one has a work phone or is using the company wifi then someone in the group is passing on the messages.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> What does it say about using social media in your companies Acceptable Usage Policy, and is it a work device?
> 
> If it's a work device then i would be surprised if they don't monitor your use of it, all your email will no doubt be monitored and archived too. I work in IT security and most companies are concerned about sensitive data leaving the organisation and the likes of Whatsapp, Dropbox etc are making it very difficult for them to secure boundaries.
> 
> ...


No it's a personal device


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

can we ask what the messages are about? have you been sending naked pics of the bosses daughter around the place or......?

If not, i cant see what you cant simply sit there in the interview and say.... its personal?!

i know its slightly different but Will Smith said it brilliantly. go to 46:10 and just recite what he says in your interview.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> No it's a personal device


Well if it's a personal device and it's not connected to the corporate network then they can't monitor it.

I'd check your companies AUP though, it may say something about discussing company business on social media, in which case if someone has shown someone in management their phone with your conversations on it then you could be in trouble. Much the same as if you had slagged off the company on Facebook and Twitter you would be in trouble too.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing ****es me off more than when a company invades private social media, it has **** all to do with 'em.

These days you have to be mega careful. Use your own 3g data, never company/public wifi. Only talk about certain subjects to people you 100% trust.

And finally lock down your whole facebook/twitter etc, so no one public can view it and only add certain people from work who you actually see outside of work that are trusted.

People at my last work place almost got fired for talking about drugs on their own facebook page, the idiots didnt have it private - even though it has nothing to do with the company imo..

But to answer your question OP, they cannot monitor your whatsapp unless: either you are using company wifi OR company computer/phone OR you have a mole in your group.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

As already said, if not using their Internet or work devices, they shouldn't be accessing your private messages. Sometimes employers will include privacy clauses as part of your employment terms though how they would monitor your Whatsapp would be interesting to know.

If youre interviewed about it, admit nothing until you've taken advice.

Are you a Union member? If so, they would likely have something to say on the matter.

You could seek advice from ACAS http://www.acas.org.uk/ Its free


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

They can't monitor your private conversations on whatsapp it's not like Facebook where if you post something that is confidential or slags the company off you can get sacked. It's like them saying they want to monitor your conversations in bed with your missus it's got **** all to do with them. Unless your phone is a company phone???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

As above they can't monitor you 'legally' ( I don't think anyway personally) same as they can't tap into your phone and listen to your phone calles, any media is the same its classes as personal data I'm sure, theroreticly they could get you bank details and other personal info by spying on you through your media etc.

You company must be a proper b#stard and have zero trust in his employee's to basicly threaten them with this.

What's there reason and what do they expect to find exactly?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If the info is not in public view or domain then there is most they can do and they cannot monitor it, however if an employee brings the conversations to the attention of hr you need to be careful... It's all about public vs private though. If the conversations were private they can do nothing as it is a private opinion, if the they viewable by the public (even if intended to be private) hr can act


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wat_is_this said:


> Nothing ****es me off more than when a company invades private social media, it has **** all to do with 'em.


Surely that depends?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Well if it's a personal device and it's not connected to the corporate network then they can't monitor it.
> 
> I'd check your companies AUP though, it may say something about discussing company business on social media, in which case if someone has shown someone in management their phone with your conversations on it then you could be in trouble. Much the same as if you had slagged off the company on Facebook and Twitter you would be in trouble too.


This is what they have said basically , that they are monitoring number of social media sites including Facebook, Twitter, and WhatsApp and we will shortly be carrying out a further serious investigation into individuals who have clearly stepped over the mark in relation to both racist and sexual content on such sites.

It's the whatsapp which is what the interview is about !

It's 100% that the guy who has snitched (unless the company has hacked it , which seems unlikely now from your replies)has hacked into the group himself and showed this to the boses! And no in my eyes the company has condoned his illegal hacking by viewing what he has showed them and them acting upon it. Thoughts?

Please note nothing was racist said on there anyway it's all jokes but this guy has the tendency to twist things


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Also is whatsapp offically classed as social media site? If a simple no I believe they have fuk all on us then?


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Soooo could they see Snapchat messages if used over company wifi?! Uh oh...


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i dont get how they can monitor facebook either if your profile is set to private and all your privacy settings are properly set....and you dont have your boss as a friend


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> This is what they have said basically , that they are monitoring number of social media sites including Facebook, Twitter, and WhatsApp and we will shortly be carrying out a further serious investigation into individuals who have clearly stepped over the mark in relation to both racist and sexual content on such sites.
> 
> It's the whatsapp which is what the interview is about !
> 
> ...


It's a really grey area when it comes to monitoring what people say on social media about companies they work for.

If it's Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn or any public facing profile then they may have a leg to stand on, but something like Whatsapp is different as your expressing views in a contained environment, I can't see how there's anything they can do and as far as hacking into your profile that would be illegal and wouldn't stand as evidence in any kind of tribunal or legal prosecution.

It sounds like someone has moaned about you at a high level and they're just panicking and trying to cover all their bases.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> i dont get how they can monitor facebook either if your profile is set to private and all your privacy settings are properly set....and you dont have your boss as a friend


99% of people don't have their profile locked down and it's incredible the amount of information you can get from there, some people broadcast their entire lives on social media.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> i dont get how they can monitor facebook either if your profile is set to private and all your privacy settings are properly set....and you dont have your boss as a friend


If you're using company wifi/internet to access your facebook, it's possible to gain access to the users account by copying their cookies. Illegal but easily doable.



saxondale said:


> Surely that depends?


Yeah, I can understand if someone is talking crap about colleagues/company on a public profile, but if its private then it should remain private business imo.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a rat, either directly, or someone was caught sending some of the material through email perhaps, and then willingly showed the bosses what it's all about?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wat_is_this said:


> If you're using company wifi/internet to access your facebook, it's possible to gain access to the users account by copying their cookies. Illegal but easily doable.
> 
> Yeah, I can understand if someone is talking crap about colleagues/company on a public profile, but if its private then it should remain private business imo.


Again surely that depends?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

kreig said:


> Whatsapp is not encrypted iirc and if you're connected to their Wi-Fi then they could in theory use packet sniffing to read your messages but it seems like a lot of hassle of little gain.
> 
> If you're not connected to their network then there's not a hoping Hell they can monitor it and to be honest it just sounds like the email was written by someone with no clue what they're on about.


I did lol at packet sniffing


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I did lol at packet sniffing


Mate I had a little chuckle while writing it.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

id assume its only public messages? id use 3G though from now on!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

theonlyjosh said:


> Soooo could they see Snapchat messages if used over company wifi?! Uh oh...


cock pics under the desk must end ;D


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

surely if he works for the mi6 they can and will monitor his whatsapp duh


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Would it not be monitoring your statuses on whatsapp, maybe?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any chance point or benifits in taking legal action against them then if there clearly stating as above they are monitoring whatsapp?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Whatsapp is private between 2 people its not like bbm, what's app is private txts, I can't see how whatsapp would be classed as public.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> No people I'm not talking about over their wifi or any work network I'm talking about private messages on whatsapp and private group chats on whatsapp with fellow colleagues. It's a pretty serious company and there are now interviews being taken place next week with certain employees about the context of things said on the whatsapp group. .... Are what they are saying there doing illegal then ? There is a read and record signed form sent out this week clearly stating they are monitoring whatsapp .


If you are using these things when at work that's all they can get you on. Once you leave that cubicle or desk you have to sit at every day what you do with your own time is your business, surely?

It seems such a bizzare intrusion into someones life, they employee you, they don't own you, but they clearly don't understand the difference. Can only assume a company that feels its necessary to intrude to this extent is hiring sociopathic/psychopathic people at managerial levels with far to much free time - the type of mentally unstable individual that loves to prey on and humiliate other people. I wouldn't dream of 'reprimanding' another adult for what they think about something or someone outside of the office. Quite frankly wouldn't care what they think about something or someone inside the office as long as they do their job and the customer comes off happy. I've never been in a company where nobody can have a sense of humour about things, I wouldn't last five minutes.

Furthermore, I can't understand why anyone would put themselves under those conditions - after all you're making someone else wealthy. If it's a stepping stone to a more decent company then fair enough, but trying to play by Orwellian rules is a recipe for disaster, as it's not a game 'normal' people can win. I'd get the **** out ASAP


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> I am a whatsapp user and have received an email from my employer that they are monitoring social media sites like Facebook, Twitter and whatsapp. I can believe them monitoring Facebook and Twitter however I'm skeptical about it being lawful for a company to montor whatsapp? .. Could I please get confirmation that it is legal or illegal for a comany to be able to do this and monitor employee's whatsapp messages.
> 
> Many thanks bav.


have you been sending c0ck pics via watsapp?

as said already, just use it out of work although who the fcuk doesn't get unlimited txt messages these days anyway, problem solved


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

It's not been used at work it's during private time , also it was on a whatsapp private group chat , that's just the same and private as a normal 1on1 chat in whatsapp isn't it . Also note how they have headlined whatsapp as social media wen in fact it is social networking. Will have to look into a union I think.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> It's not been used at work it's during private time , also it was on a whatsapp private group chat , that's just the same and private as a normal 1on1 chat in whatsapp isn't it . Also note how they have headlined whatsapp as *social media wen in fact it is social networking*. Will have to look into a union I think.


It's just a term that encompasses all, technically it's instant messenger.

I wouldn't get hung up on terminology, just ask what you have done wrong according to your contract of employment or acceptable usage policies. If there is nothing in the contract or AUP then there's nothing they can hold you to account for.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It's just a term that encompasses all, technically it's instant messenger.
> 
> I wouldn't get hung up on terminology, just ask what you have done wrong according to your contract of employment or acceptable usage policies. If there is nothing in the contract or AUP then there's nothing they can hold you to account for.


They will say writing sexual or racist comments I bet or replying to them or something, then what would my counter argument be ? That's its a private contained network and is not in the public domain


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> They will say writing sexual or racist comments I bet or replying to them or something, then what would my counter argument be ? That's its a private contained network and is not in the public domain


The thing is that you've not directly said these things to this person and it was outside of the work environment on a personal device, as someone has already said, it's like having a private chat down the pub with your mates outside of work about a colleague who isn't there.

If you're that worried about it i'd contact an organisation like Unison who are a big union, they'd probably be able to advise better, but if it was me i'd admit nothing and ask them to point out specifically which rule i had supposedly broken, which i doubt they'll be able to do.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

How can they look at your WhatsApp without actually looking at your phone? You txt someone, they txt you back. Who else can see that?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> They will say writing sexual or racist comments I bet or replying to them or something, then what would my counter argument be ? That's its a private contained network and is not in the public domain


If they were to say that, you should ask to see their evidence and how it was obtained. You also want everything in writing, including names of any of their sources.

A friend of mine got advice from ACAS (I mentioned them before). They can tell you all about your employment rights and and if your employer is acting illegally. They helped my friend fight disciplinary/dismissal too. It's worth a call to them, to see if they can advise you.

Good luck with it and keep us posted


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Leigh L said:


> If they were to say that, you should ask to see their evidence and how it was obtained. You also want everything in writing, including names of any of their sources.
> 
> A friend of mine got advice from ACAS (I mentioned them before). They can tell you all about your employment rights and and if your employer is acting illegally. They helped my friend fight disciplinary/dismissal too. It's worth a call to them, to see if they can advise you.
> 
> Good luck with it and keep us posted


I agree do all this, if there monitoring you then you have the exact same right to monitor how they are monitoring you


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I think (think) that the data protection act is your friend here. You can request a copy of any document / meeting minutes and addenda / email etc that refers to you.

Citizens advice will be able to advise more exactly.

At a guess it's a fishing exercise - Facebook is fair game as is twitter - I can't see what they can do with what's app because it's not putting info in the public domain.

The only problem I could see would be if it was a work phone/device, on company time using their network.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll say this again, surely it all depends on the content? The carrier (facebook, whatsapp, twitter etc) and location (works network, 3G, face to face down the pub) is irrelevant


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Even if he text his mate saying his boss was a piece of sh1t and he hates his job is still doesn't mean his boss is allowed to spy on him and his messages.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> It's not been used at work it's during private time , also it was on a whatsapp private group chat , that's just the same and private as a normal 1on1 chat in whatsapp isn't it . Also note how they have headlined whatsapp as social media wen in fact it is social networking. Will have to look into a union I think.


They dont have a right. Just the same way they can not monitor your private phone calls or texts. Hell even the police have to get warrants to be able to do that.... Whatsapp is just a free private messaging service, not social media.

Also if someone has disclosed the contents of a private conversation to them then you and the others involved should look at seeing if there is any legal action you can take against him/her. I think you should contact a union or solicitor and tell them your work are trying to monitor your private conversations.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I'll say this again, surely it all depends on the content? The carrier (facebook, whatsapp, twitter etc) and location (works network, 3G, face to face down the pub) is irrelevant


Not at all. Private is private, even the police cant monitor private communications or conversations without a court order. Posting something on twitter or facebook is not private. Talking on whatsapp is.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

What have you said to get their back up so much?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Well if it's a personal device and it's not connected to the corporate network then they can't monitor it.
> 
> I'd check your companies AUP though, it may say something about discussing company business on social media, in which case if someone has shown someone in management their phone with your conversations on it then you could be in trouble. Much the same as if you had slagged off the company on Facebook and Twitter you would be in trouble too.


Not read all the thread but @Smitch is right here. If there is a clause in your contract regarding posting information about the company on social network sites then they can take disciplinary action.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Thinking about it yes it is illegal but if they've said they're "monitoring" whattsapp they've either 2 options.

You have a mole leaking info

Or

They've used stealth genius.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Not at all. Private is private, even the police cant monitor private communications or conversations without a court order. Posting something on twitter or facebook is not private. Talking on whatsapp is.


I dont think for one minute the boss has hacked whatsapp lol, nothing gets said in our office without it getting back the big boss, why would someone assume posting it on social media makes it imunne from scrutiny.

Again - depends on content.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I dont think for one minute the boss has hacked whatsapp lol, nothing gets said in our office without it getting back the big boss, why would someone assume posting it on social media makes it imunne from scrutiny.
> 
> Again - depends on content.


Ok ill say it again..... whatsapp is a private messaging service... nothing like facebook. If you post something on facebook which lots of people can see it is not the same as a private message/text.

The fact a boss finds out is irrelevant. They can not monitor your private communications, even the police cant do that. Obviously someone in the conversation has grassed someone up... still doesnt meant they can monitor whatsapp.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Ok ill say it again..... whatsapp is a private messaging service... nothing like facebook. If you post something on facebook which lots of people can see it is not the same as a private message/text.
> 
> The fact a boss finds out is irrelevant. They can not monitor your private communications, even the police cant do that. Obviously someone in the conversation has grassed someone up... still doesnt meant they can monitor whatsapp.


Did you not see my above post? You can monitor whatssapp with stealth genius without being a elite hacker however as above it is illegal!

Agreed with it not being like Facebook. Contacts you have may see you whattsapp status and may also see your last seen time stamp but you have I open a conversation before said person can see it.

You can then add in other people so it becomes a group message.

But other than this. It can't be monitored to the degree Facebook and Twitter can.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thinking about it yes it is illegal but if they've said they're "monitoring" whattsapp they've either 2 options.
> 
> You have a mole leaking info
> 
> ...


They would have to install stealth genie onto the phones... not going to happen. That is just an app that parents can use to monitor their kids.

Unless the phones being used are company phones they cant install software on employees personal phones lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Did you not see my above post? You can monitor whatssapp with stealth genius without being a elite hacker however as above it is illegal!
> 
> Agreed with it not being like Facebook. Contacts you have may see you whattsapp status and may also see your last seen time stamp but you have I open a conversation before said person can see it.
> 
> ...


No you cant haha! you would have to install the stealth genie on any phone you wanted to monitor lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> No you cant haha! you would have to install the stealth genie on any phone you wanted to monitor lol


Just had a look and no you don't. You install it onto the computer.

But I may be wrong.

I've only used a few


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Ok ill say it again..... whatsapp is a private messaging service... nothing like facebook. If you post something on facebook which lots of people can see it is not the same as a private message/text.
> 
> The fact a boss finds out is irrelevant. They can not monitor your private communications, even the police cant do that. Obviously someone in the conversation has grassed someone up... still doesnt meant they can monitor whatsapp.


And I'll say it again - it all depends on content surely!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Just had a look and no you don't. You install it onto the computer.
> 
> But I may be wrong.
> 
> I've only used a few


Your wrong sorry you install it onto the compute to retrieve the information from the phone you have installed the genie on...

Do you really think you could buy something legit online that lets you monitor anyone phone.... stop being silly


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Your wrong sorry you install it onto the compute to retrieve the information from the phone you have installed the genie on...
> 
> Do you really think you could buy something legit online that lets you monitor anyone phone.... stop being silly


Damn and there's all my dreams shattered in one sentence.

Damn you funkdocta an all your kind.

Ignore me am clearly in full retard mode today


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> And I'll say it again - it all depends on content surely!


how so? what could the content be that would make it legal for an employer to hack whatsapp and monitor private conversations. Again... even the police cant do it without a warrant.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody has to hack anything if the person you're talking to is showing the bosses your messages.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nobody has to hack anything if the person you're talking to is showing the bosses your messages.


Yes mate but the person isn't in the group , so? ..


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> Yes mate but the person isn't in the group , so? ..


How do you know there is not another?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Think going to defiantly have to seek professional advice as posts are now becoming 2 sided lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> How do you know there is not another?


Judge thought that 99% sure it's not

If in the case so, does it deem acceptable for them to carry interviews on private chat.

Also they clearly stated in there company offical announcement the words " they are monitoring whatsapp"


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> Judge thought that 99% sure it's not
> 
> If in the case so, does it deem acceptable for them to carry interviews on private chat.
> 
> Also they clearly stated in there company offical announcement the words " they are monitoring whatsapp"


No it certainly does not. I'd send a message back saying "and what, I'm ****ing monitoring you aswel you spying mofo" and then bitch slap the ****.

But that's just me.

On wine


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Think going to defiantly have to seek professional advice as posts are now becoming 2 sided lol


You need to find out exactly what information they have and what they intend to do with it. Then seek union advice. Everybody should be in a union. Despite common opinion their advice is priceless in this sort of situation.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Thank peps, interview is next Tuesday ill b bk then !


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Will try talk to a union before that tho so I'll let u know what they say too!


----------

